
What happened when MIT students used A.I. to make pizza - myinnerbanjo
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/13/mit-students-use-ai-to-make-pizza.html
======
olooney
Google did something similar with cookies[1], basically treated it like a non-
gradient optimization problem[2], using survey results from human participants
to estimate the empirical distribution function to be optimized.

[1]: [https://www.blog.google/technology/research/makings-smart-
co...](https://www.blog.google/technology/research/makings-smart-cookie/)

[2]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derivative-
free_optimization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derivative-free_optimization)

From the article it makes it seems the MIT students used some kind of
generative model to generate new, random recipes and didn't incorporate any
human feedback, making it less interesting. After all, we know that RNNs can
learn and model the much more complex syntactical structure of code[3], so
generating recipes isn't exactly cutting edge.

[3]: [http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-
effectiveness/](http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-effectiveness/)

------
citilife
None of the "AI's" are ever explained, my guess is it's an RNN, as you can
easily use that to generate a series of words, notes, etc. or really anything
if it is trained.

~~~
nightmare_mit
Hi, indeed we trained an RNN, and you can find more details here:
[https://medium.com/p/1d7c2c6cb3ce](https://medium.com/p/1d7c2c6cb3ce)

